# Cabela's Pellets?



## njpellet (Apr 20, 2017)

Any experience with using Cabela's Pellets?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...sc/107806680/cabelas-wood-pellets/1749424.uts

Price isn't too bad.  The Q&A has some responses saying they are rebranded lumberjack...


----------



## papadon45 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've been using Cabela's pellets for about4 months. They are made by Lumberjack for Cabelas (this from Lumberjack), they are a 60% oak 40% flavor wood blend. I have had great smokes with them and because of the oak, they are great for grilling also. I will be switching to 100% Lumberjack when my supply of Cabelas is gone. While the price was good for a 60/40 blend $14.99, I was able to split a ton of Lumberjack and will be getting them for $15.80 for a 40# bag. That's the only reason I'm switching.


----------

